

Read Houdini's books via Google Books and Library of Congress - rms
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/01/29/read-houdinis-books.html

======
Tichy
I was expecting them to be free, but when I click on "the right way to do
wrong", a Google books site comes up that only seems to have links to place
where one could buy it.

Maybe I don't understand how Google books work?

